# Определим судьбу мастерового баяна?



## Kuzalogly (4 Дек 2015)

Буду лапидарен. 
Баян середины 1930-хх, планки куски, но латунь. Толстая. Резонаторы увесистые, можно врагов убивать...))
Лет 30 назад (это уже мои догадки), в него внедрили басовую механику от более современного инструмента. Внедрили не на 5+, а какая была в наличии. С ней пока не хочу даже разбираться, хотя есть на что заменить из совсем современных.
Итак, исторически аутентичность имеет утраты. Правая рука как-то звучит, даже попадает в ноты. Но из-за того, что левая сифонит,- полностью не испытывал.
Теперь суть. Баян брал для продолжения стажировки. В тематику работ с ним отладка звуков не входила. Тема была- работа с корпусом. Так что планки как люфтили, так и люфтят. Как баян- мне этот крокозябр не нужен по той причине, что я медленно ухожу из баянства. Оставляю для игры свои аккордеоны и гармони. Баянчик вполне целый, без повреждений и трещин. Деревянный сундук в комплекте.
Теперь о главном. То, что мне было интересно для изучения и обучения- я сделал. Вопрос о его судьбе.
1. (Самое мне интересное). Латунные голоса забрать, одну из своих гармошек сделать чисто "латунной". Корпус повесить на стенку в террасе.
2. Продолжить работы. Механику басов менять, всё перезаливать и настраивать. НЕ хочу. И времени мало, и из баянства я ухожу. Хотя буду друзьям делать ТО и мелкие ремонты...))
3. Сменять крокозябра на что-то из аккордеонства или гармоньства. Скромно, по интересам. Деньги не интересны. Если будут реальные мастера, кому поработать- в радость, то договоримся.
Фотки любых кишок- сделаю.


----------



## glory (4 Дек 2015)

Александр, честно сказать, я бы и голоса поставил под вопросом...
Есть у меня постарше четырехрядный с правой системы Стерлингова. Там тоже кругом латунь, причём планки цельные(!). Но ничего кроме экспоната для музея..
Знаю, что вроде Тула собирала экспонаты для музея...
В общем восстанавливать как инструмент, сами понимаете, смысла нет..
Реставрировать - любители антиквариата могут попу набить, они любят пыль веков..
Голоса - надо очень посмотреть, есть ли смысл, даже на гармошку..
Поменять на что-либо - пожалуй есть резон...
В общем где-то так...


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Дек 2015)

*glory*, я тоже склоняюсь к компромиссу. Резонаторы пока в стол, до появления желания... А корпус- на украшательство террасы. Погожу ещё какое-то время, там видно будет.
Поглядел всякие картинки по теме. И теперь мне думается следующее: в далёкие послевоенные годы некий мастер решил поменять басовую часть на этом баяне не потому, что она была сломана. Ему не хватило голосности. Вот по ссылке в басах у такого же инструмента- один резонатор. А на моём крокозябре- два, причём малый басовый резонатор явно чужероден.
А после ВОВ запчасти от немцев валялись буквально во всех дворах и подворотнях... Вот и апгрейдили его.
https://www.avito.ru/astrahan/muzykalnye_instrumenty/starinnyy_bayan_599629301


----------



## VladimirL (4 Дек 2015)

Kuzalogly (04.12.2015, 17:08) писал:


> запчасти от немцев валялись буквально во всех дворах и подворотнях... Вот и апгрейдили его


Кхм... странно. Мне показалось, на вологодские смахивают.
А с баянчиком... лучше не спешите. Поломать всегда можно.


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Дек 2015)

Про механику басов- это лишь догадки, я тех годов инструменты не разбирал. Там станина металлическая массивная, валы и толкатели вообще какие-то странные. Но явно мастер вырезал оригинальные басы и внедрял иные. В которых я не очень...


----------



## Евгений51 (4 Дек 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Про механику басов- это лишь догадки, я тех годов инструменты не разбирал. Там станина металлическая массивная, валы и толкатели вообще какие-то странные. Но явно мастер вырезал оригинальные басы и внедрял иные. В которых я не очень...
> Судя по фото, механика баса не менялась. 5 голосный звучный  аккорд.


----------



## glory (4 Дек 2015)

Интересно, с чего это Вы определили что он пятиголосный?
И что значит пятиголосный?


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Дек 2015)

Евгений51 писал:


> Судя по фото, механика баса не менялась.


Получается- менялась панель с кнопками, и всё?


----------



## Евгений51 (5 Дек 2015)

Евгений51/ писал:


> glory написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Интересно, с чего это Вы определили что он пятиголосный?
> > И что значит пятиголосный?


Я недавно такой выбросил. При нажатии аккорда открываются не три звука, а все, что есть,4 а кое какие вроде и пять. получается громкий, своеобразный звук, для игы на улице, незаменимый баян.


----------

